

CircleCI launches Docker support - pbiggar
http://blog.circleci.com/continuous-delivery-with-docker-containers/

======
marcrosoft
Bitbucket/Mercurial support?

~~~
grosbisou
Yeah I would think too that a Bitbucket integration would be more critical
than supporting Docker.

Hopefully it will come soon.

~~~
pbiggar
You can expand the product for customers, or expand the product to reach new
customers. We need to do both, of course, but we are prioritizing the former
right now.

------
ARothfusz
Congratulations on the Docker-in-Dockerification!

------
pbiggar
Happy to answer any questions about this.

~~~
ukd1
This is awesome, I need to check this out in detail. Do you have good elastic
beanstalk integration?

~~~
pbiggar
What does "good" integration mean to you?

~~~
pbiggar
That is, we have elastic beanstalk support, but I'd love to know how we can
make it better :)

------
slem
Congratulations. I've been looking forward to this

